# Lennox Condensation Trap Leaking



## amorak (May 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

My Lennox G43 series furnace's condensation trap is leaking inside the cabinet. Can I remove and clean it out at all, or do I need to buy a new trap?

Can I just dump the 2 lines going to the trap to the floor drain, or does the trap do something important?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Needs to be trapped in order for the pressure switches to detect if the inducer is working and if the flue and heat exchanger are ok.

Remove trap, clean with arm soapy water.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

The trap keeps exhaust fumes from entering the living space so it can not be eliminated. Look for cracks in the trap. Usually they will be at a seam and have a white residue at the leak location. Try repairing with silicone.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

if it is leakin inside the furnace it is at that adaptor that the trap attaches too. those crack from the instalers overtightening the screws. I would let it dry up in the summer then carefully clean it with some green scouring pad and then coat it with silicone. other wise you got a big expensive job to replace it and probably the trap.


----------



## amorak (May 2, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the quick replies!

Yes, it is leaking* inside the cabinet*. From your comments *yuri* and other google searches, it sounds like this is a relatively common problem. Apparently, as you say, the installers over-tighten them upon installation, cracking the trap.

I will remove it and see if I can see where the crack is, and attempt to repair with silicon. I have ordered a new trap as well, as they are relatively cheap ($40ish) - and I don't want to mess around if I am dealing with exhaust fumes inside my home!

Any suggestions


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I would order that piece and a trap from cozyparts.com. I am not sure what it is called but I am sure they would know ( trap adaptor ). It is hard to fix and when you tighten the screws use a nut driver ( not a drill like they do ) and just snug. there are 2 tiny O-rings that go between the trap and that adaptor. best 2 go with 2 new parts or U will be sorry.:yes:


----------



## amorak (May 2, 2012)

SO the problem is that one side was missing the O-ring! And it was leaking between the condensate trap and the condensate trap adapter.

I am not sure of the purpose of the adapter? I was able to reinstall the trap without the adapter and attach the lines and worm drive them to the condensate trap *directly*. It is not leaking and seems to be working. Can I run like this, or should I replace both the trap and the trap adapter, as yuri suggests?

Here is how I now have it set up (directly from furnace condensate lines to the trap, no more adapter since its missing o rings:











Thanks!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

try downsize the pic filesize as it is HUGE and cannot be seen properly. the adaptor is to allow the furnace to be used in multiple positions, vertical and horz. you should have the adaptor as those furnaces are sensitive and it may not drain fast enough or get air locked or water logged and trip the pressure switches. the mods may have to remove the pic as you may not be able to do that but you can put a smaller one or just follow my info.


----------



## amorak (May 2, 2012)

Sorry Yuri - Please refresh and the picture will be more manageable. My apologies. It is on there directly, in the same manner as it was with the adapter (eg: no pinching, etc of the hoses). You can see the rust from the leaking thats been gonig on for a while now...


----------

